# Ever Wonder?



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

What it would be like if women were more like men, and men more like women?

THE FLIP SIDE (BAR) - YouTube

THE FLIP SIDE (DATING) - YouTube


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Hilarious.

This part is a classic @ 2.38 - 3.07, definitely a classic!

THE FLIP SIDE (DATING) - YouTube

"..Thanks for understanding, you're a true lady.."
Truer words have not been spoken...


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

Lots of fun, thanks for posting.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Biggest turn off ever. I’d be running. Fast. In England though and in these times the women that do it talk of “empowerment” and “control”. Exactly the opposite of how I felt when dating.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Deejo said:


> What it would be like if women were more like men, and men more like women?
> 
> THE FLIP SIDE (BAR) - YouTube
> 
> THE FLIP SIDE (DATING) - YouTube


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Him: "I'll do that thing that we talked about."

Her: "With the other guy?"

Him: "if you get the jacket for me."

Her: "Wrap it up."

I laughed out loud at several of them, given the frequency they come up around here.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I friggin' love these guys. It's lighthearted, funny ... and true.

THE FLIP SIDE


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Cute, but made me realize how much of a guy I am when it comes to dating. :-o It's so much fun when you're in guy mode, when the guy is also in guy mode. None of this 'thanks for understanding' baloney.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Dying laughing over the guy sitting on the couch w the ben n Jerry's ice cream container on the coffee table. "oh my god I hate you I hope you get run over by a Mack truck!!" "no really I love you and i want this to work"

Roflmao


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL! The chick grabs his ass and he slaps her "A$$HOLE!"

:rofl:
That was great, cheered me up it did, thanks Deejo!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Valentines Special

New THE FLIP SIDE -- VALENTINES DAY Special - YouTube


----------

